# Simple Admin Tip



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the tips given to me by a dealer was to put all manuals/receipts for your equipment in a ring binder - easy to find and everythings together in one location. :T 
Simple for the organised amongst us, but not so obvious for the lateral thinkers like me.

I have Sonnie's BFD manual, plus the manufacturers manuals all in one easy to find location in my HT.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good idea... I have one binder myself with stuff I've printed from the net. I have one drawer full of nothing but manuals... my dedicated manual drawer.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

To one up what phil said, most if not all manuals are offered in Adobe .PDF format. Print em out on a laser copier and have the pages laminated. Three hole punch them and put em in a binder. This way spills and sunlight won't fade em. You can also use white-board pens to make notes and not worry about ruining the manual and its easy to erase and change notes too.

This isn't cost effective by any means but 100x more viable over a period of time as you expand your system(s) over time.

~Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Good idea - I don't keep my stuff long enough for it to go old and fade :R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I was just looking the other day... I've still got some of my old manuals from 1984 in my drawer with all my manuals... in near mint condition. I even forgot that I use to own a CAL Icon Mark II CD Player. That one wasn't from 84... a tad later but I found some pretty interesting ones... even some older than 84 McIntosh manuals where I had bought some stuff used.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I put my HT manuals in a dedicated redrope folder. Unfortunately, there's about 5" of material jammed in a 3" folder.

On the other hand, the manuals for lawn equipment, tools, etc. are spread from here to kingdom come.


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

I store all mine in a plastic Sterilite container and each munual has it's own protective pocket sleeve. If I find reviews on the equipment I own, I print them out and store along with the manual.

Sonnie, you owned a *"CAL Icon Mark II CD Player" *and you have the audacity to say you are not a serious music listener. I think you are a closet 2-Channeler who hasn't admitted it to himself or announced it to the HT community. Who knows, maybe you will become a self confessed member of the player of the pink oboe society. :rofl:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> To one up what phil said, most if not all manuals are offered in Adobe .PDF format. Print em out on a laser copier and have the pages laminated. Three hole punch them and put em in a binder. This way spills and sunlight won't fade em. You can also use white-board pens to make notes and not worry about ruining the manual and its easy to erase and change notes too.
> 
> This isn't cost effective by any means but 100x more viable over a period of time as you expand your system(s) over time.
> 
> ~Bob



My method is similar to Bob's I download the manuals and keep them on my computer for reference whenever needed, that way they don't get damaged or lost and since I regularly backup the important info on my computer the risk of losing anything is low.


----------

